
Give It a Rest. Abenomics Is Doing Fine - Amorymeltzer
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-10-28/give-it-a-rest-abenomics-is-doing-fine-so-far-
======
adrianN
For a country with a "bad" economy, life in Japan is really nice. For some
reason we're told that an economy that doesn't grow exponentially is in the
gutter. But in Japan the infrastructure is better than here in Germany, the
streets are clean, the parks are green, there are (clean!) free public toilets
at every corner, employment is high (although there are a lot of bullshit
jobs) and basic goods are fairly affordable. I don't see what's so bad about
this stagnant economy.

